

7 architects defend the world's most hated buildings - briandear
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/06/05/t-magazine/architects-libeskind-zaha-hadid-selldorf-norman-foster.html

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9667756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9667756)

